# Apple dreht völlig durch



## Gordon-1979 (21. Oktober 2011)

*Apple dreht völlig durch*

In der Argelanderstraße 48 in Köln ist ein keines Kaffee was sich auf vieles mit den Apfel spezialisiert hat. 
Wie zum Beispiel 


> wundervoll KAFFEE warm APFELKUCHEN frisch BLUMEN





> ÄPFEL rot KAKAO mit SAHNE


Was dabei den durchgeknallten konzern Apple stört ist, Logo des Ladens apfelkind



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Bild von Winfuture)
Was ich dabei auch nicht verstehen kann. Mittlerweile scheint Apple sein Geld mit verklagen zu verdienen anstatt ordentliche Geräte mit guter Innovationen. Die Besitzerin Christin Römer hat gegen diese Anzeige Widerspruch eingelegt haben und sich ein Anwalt gesucht haben, der die Verteidigung gegen das kranke Unternehmen hilft. 
Doch genau das möchte Apple nicht. "Der Widerspruch gilt nur für den Dienstleistungssektor. Aber das ist ja mein eigentliches Ding", so die Besitzerin. Was sich mittlerweile Apple denkt, ist langsam sehr fraglich und könnte das Unternehmen in ein schlechtes Licht rücken.
Apple hielt sich bisher dazu geschlossen und die Besitzerin meint: 





> Ich warte auf einen Gegenbrief des Anwalts, der Apple vertritt. Mal gucken, was passiert. Ich persönlich finde ja, dass es etwas an den Haaren herbeigezogen ist. Ich fühle mich veräppelt


Traurig wie ein Unternehmen so tief sinken kann.
Link zu den Infos:
http://winfuture.de/news,66151.html
Apple bedrängt das Apfelkind (21.10.2011) | Bonn | Lokales | General-Anzeiger Bonn
apfelkind - Cafe apfelkind in der Bonner Südstadt


----------



## Pagz (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Apple dreht völlig durch*

"Ich fühle mich veräppelt"


----------



## Seabound (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Apple dreht völlig durch*

Geile Story! Das erinnert mich so ein bissel an Ferrari. Die verklagen auch alles, was nur entfernt mit nem springenden Pferd zu tun hat. Die verstehen da keinen Spaß. 

Ich glaub, ich mach mir den roten Apfel von dem Laden zum Avatar.  Klage wird erwartet!


----------



## turbosnake (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Apple dreht völlig durch*

Ich sehe da gar keinen Grund, denn niemand wird dieses beiden Unternehmen verwechseln, da sie in verschiedene Branchen arbeiten.


Langsam finde ich Apple nur noch sch***.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Apple dreht völlig durch*

 Mein erster Gedanke: Was haben die bei Apple denn geraucht?

Mittlerweile hat man den Eindruck, dass die nicht mehr durch Verkäufe, sondern durch Klagen ihr Geld machen wollen!


----------



## Infin1ty (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Apple dreht völlig durch*

Finde ich "etwas" merkwürdig.

@TE: Deine Sachlichkeit lässt aber auch stark zu wünschen übrig


----------



## Hydroxid (21. Oktober 2011)

Da zeigt Apple mal wieder die andere Seite...


----------



## Gast20141208 (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Apple dreht völlig durch*



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Geile Story! Das erinnert mich so ein bissel an Ferrari. Die verklagen auch alles, was nur entfernt mit nem springenden Pferd zu tun hat. Die verstehen da keinen Spaß.


Also strebt auch Ferrari die Weltherrschaft an? 

Wenn es Apple stört, sollen sie doch klagen.


----------



## Hideout (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Apple dreht völlig durch*

Mich wundert bei Apple gar nichts mehr, nachdem ich heut gelesen habe was Steve Jobs seinem Biographen erzählt hat: _"Ich werde Android zerstören, denn es ist ein gestohlenes Produkt. Ich bin bereit zum thermonuklearen Krieg."__
weiter lesen: Jobs wollte Android "vernichten" - GMX_​
 - alles klar


----------



## Infin1ty (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Apple dreht völlig durch*

Genie und Wahnsinn liegen manchmal leider nicht weit auseinander


----------



## Hydroxid (21. Oktober 2011)

Infin1ty schrieb:
			
		

> Genie und Wahnsinn liegen manchmal leider nicht weit auseinander



Hört sich auch nach einem fanatischen Verrückten an! Androide vernichten


----------



## zøtac (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Apple dreht völlig durch*

Ich weiß ja nicht, vielleicht gibt es in Apple Mitarbeiter Kreisen gewisse Substanzen, aber sowas ist doch echt lächerlich 
Würd mich nichtmal wundern wenn sie damit durchkommen, genug Geld dazu hams ja


----------



## Gordon-1979 (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Apple dreht völlig durch*

Laut der Biografie von Steve Jobs:


> "Ich werde Android zerstören, weil es ein gestohlenes Produkt ist. Ich bin bereit, diesbezüglich einen thermonuklearen Krieg zu entfachen", zitiert Isaacson den Ex-CEO von Apple. "Ich werde notfalls bis zum letzten Atemzug kämpfen und jeden einzelnen Penny der 40 Milliarden Dollar, die Apple auf der Bank hat, ausgeben, um dieses Unrecht zu korrigieren."


----------



## moe (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Apple dreht völlig durch*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Laut der Biografie von Steve Jobs:



Misson failed würde ich mal sagen. 

@T: Nur noch erbärmlich, was Apple da abzieht. Sieht irgendwie so aus, als ob sie verzweifelt wären.


----------



## s|n|s (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Apple dreht völlig durch*

fail..


----------



## BlueLaser (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Apple dreht völlig durch*

Apple wird sich selbst zerstören 

hoffentlich sehr schnell


----------



## cubbi223 (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Apple dreht völlig durch*

Bald gibt es Eckige Äpfel, da die natürliche Form Patentiert ist. 
Siehe dazu eckige Melonen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder wir zahlen für jeden Apfel Lizenz gebühren.


----------



## ViP94 (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Apple dreht völlig durch*

Es gibt wirklich Firmen, die ihr Geld über Klagen verdienen.
Rambus steht da an erster Stelle.

Und ich weiß nicht, ob es klug von AMD war, diesen Speicher auf ihren neuen HD 7000 Karten zu verwenden.
Dann werden die nicht nur von Intel verklagt, sonder auch noch von Rambus.
Die arme Firma....


----------



## s|n|s (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Apple dreht völlig durch*

Jemand sollte den Narzisten bei Apple mal erklären, dass sie nicht _die Besitzer der Form eines Apfel _sind.


----------



## hirschi-94 (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Apple dreht völlig durch*

Der nächste Schritt von Apple ist dann wohl die Erzwingung eines Äpfel-Verkaufsstops oder?!

Echt Lächerlich das ganze, scheinbar lohnen sich solche Aktionen und bringen Geld ein. Aber die Kunden die sie durch solche unverschämten Dinge verlieren sind viel mehr "wert".


----------



## Apfelringo (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Apple dreht völlig durch*

Android ist wirklich geklaut.
Und nein ich habe kein iphone oder ähnliches...
Aber wie soll man es auch anders machen?
Besser gut kopieren als es selber zu machen und es wird ********.


----------



## crytake (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Apple dreht völlig durch*

Ob man als Mitarbeiter gefeuert wird, wenn man statt einem Iphone ein Android bestizt

Was hat denn Google geklaut? Ohne Konkurrenten wären wir noch beim Iphone 1


----------



## -MIRROR- (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Apple dreht völlig durch*

Alles was man dazu als User sagen kann, wurde gesagt. Es ist traurig, es ist kein EInzelfall, man kann darüber lachen, hoffentlich kommen sie damit nicht durch.


----------



## ich558 (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Apple dreht völlig durch*

Wieso Apple hat doch recht. Ich möchte auch nicht das mit meinem Namen jemand ohne Lizenz damit Geld verdient. 
BTW: Eine Usernews sollte meiner Meinung nach unparteiisch sein- dieses ist alles aber nicht das


----------



## PixelSign (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Apple dreht völlig durch*

schade das in der news kein fünkchen sachlichkeit steckt. die news sind nicht dafür da um frust über etwas auszulassen...

@topic: selbst als freund der apple produkte muss ich sagen das sich  das unternehmen damit wohl mehr schaden zufügt als das es was nutzt. auf der rechtlichen seite mag das vllt sogar gerechtfertigt sein aber hier wird mit kanonen auf spatzen geschossen.


----------



## .Mac (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Apple dreht völlig durch*

Willkommen im Patent- und Marken-Recht.


----------



## -MIRROR- (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Apple dreht völlig durch*



ich558 schrieb:


> Wieso Apple hat doch recht. Ich möchte auch nicht das mit meinem Namen jemand ohne Lizenz damit Geld verdient.
> BTW: Eine Usernews sollte meiner Meinung nach unparteiisch sein- dieses ist alles aber nicht das


 


Seit wann kann man den Apfel allgemein patentieren?

Das geht nur in einem bestimmten Zusammenhang wie ein Spieletitel...

es ist ein einfach angebissener Apfel als Symbol. Ein laden, der sich auf Apfelspeisen konzentriert, dem kann man nicht verbieten einen Apfel abzubilden!


----------



## B3RG1 (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Apple dreht völlig durch*

Also, wie schon gesagt, der News würde Sachlichkeit nicht schaden, ebenso wie dem Titel. Wir sind doch kein Klatschblatt. 

Aber was das eigentliche Thema angeht, kann ich nur noch den Kopf schütteln. Weiß ehrlich nicht, was ich dazu noch sagen soll.
Interessanter Artikel auf CHIP: Apple: Schon wieder Streit um das Apfel-Logo - Business News - CHIP Online
Besonders der Abschnitt mit der * Victoria School of Business and Technology. 
*


> Der Dekan der Schule fragte in einem offenen  Brief, ob Apple etwa grundsätzlich jedem die Nutzung von Logos verbieten  wolle, die eine Ähnlichkeit mit einem Apfel haben. Auf eine Antwort  wartet er bis heute.


----------



## RedBrain (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Apple dreht völlig durch*

Das ist der Schwachsinn des Tages! 

  Wenn ich diese Texte lese, muss ich mich erstmals darüber Denken, ob der Klage sinnvoll oder einfach nur eine Banane ist. 

Am Ende steht fest: Banane! 

  Die Unterschiede zwischen die beiden Logos sind groß. Das rote Apfel mit Kopf eines Kindes, auf der anderen Seite eine offizielle Apple-Logo. Er meinte, dass es um eine Verwirrungsgefahr zwischen beiden Logos entstehen kann.


  Ist das sein ERNST? *facepalm*

  Oh Mann! *facepalm mal wieder*

  Verwechslungsgefahr ein Grund für Anklage?! *entsetzendes lachen*





  @Apple
    Mach ruhig weiter. Du verlierst sowieso bei der Gericht.


----------



## turbosnake (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Apple dreht völlig durch*

Bei den ganzen Gerüchten komme ich mir aber fast vor, als das ein Klatschblatt.


----------



## facehugger (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Apple dreht völlig durch*

Apple sollte lieber mal wieder ein paar echte Baumfrüchte zu sich nehmen, damit sie wieder klar denken können...

Gruß


----------



## GxGamer (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Apple dreht völlig durch*

Für mich zeigt das nur das Apple seine Kunden für strohdoof hält. Erklärt vielleicht auch die Preise.
Die Kunden können aus Apples Sicht wohl nicht einmal die Logos auseinanderhalten also müssen sie das verbieten.

So liest es sich für mich.


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Apple dreht völlig durch*

Schade ist nur, das Apple zumindest in meinen Augen mal Kult und Seriös gewesen ist.
Mittlerweile finde ich hat Apple viel eingebüsst.
Schade nur das viele Wirklich mit Verlaubt "so dumm" sind und Apple durch
den Kauf der Produkte unterstützen.
Eine Firma muss durch Produkte auffallen und Geld verdienen und nicht durch
andere Machenschaften... 
Für mich sind Appleprodukte unpraktisch.
In meiner Klasse wollten wir vor kurzen eine Liste (ein Foto) per Handy verteilen.
Alle konnten es annehmen nur die Leute mit Iphone gingen leer aus weil die sich nicht
mit non Iphones verbunden haben... Als würden 99,9% der Bevölkerung in Iphone
besitzen und alle anderen die Minderheit sein


----------



## Eckism (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Apple dreht völlig durch*



cubbi223 schrieb:


> Bald gibt es* Ecki*ge Äpfel, da die natürliche Form Patentiert ist.
> Siehe dazu eckige Melonen
> http://www.dlounge.org/archives/images/melone.jpg
> 
> Oder wir zahlen für jeden Apfel Lizenz gebühren.



Ich verklag Dich!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ATB (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Apple dreht völlig durch*

Langsam bereue ich es mir ein IPhone zugelegt zu haben. Hätte ich mal lieber was mit Android genommen.

Demnächst werden wohl auch alle Obstbauern von Apple verklagt, weil sie ein Foto von einem Apfel botanischen Ursprungs auf ihr Hofschild kleben.


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Apple dreht völlig durch*

Eigentlich sollte die Nachricht wohl auch in FB veröffentlicht werden um vllt manch anderen die Scheuklappen zu öffnen und den kleinen Laden zu Unterstützen...


----------



## Snake7 (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Apple dreht völlig durch*

Aplle eben.
Jetzt wisst alle Aplle-Fans warum sie das 4 fache vom Warenwert zahlen - die anwaltskosten fuer sinnlose klagen sind zu hoch.


----------



## Ahab (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Apple dreht völlig durch*

Ist das arm... Das haben die doch gar nicht nötig.


----------



## mattinator (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Apple dreht völlig durch*



Snake7 schrieb:


> Jetzt wisst alle Aplle-Fans warum sie das 4 fache vom Warenwert zahlen - die anwaltskosten fuer sinnlose klagen sind zu hoch.


 
Ohne die gewonnenen Klagen, mit denen sie versuchen, die Konkurrenz plattzumachen, wären die Produkte aber noch teuerer.

Ich hatte die News schon heute früh bei Notebookinfo.de gelesen und wollte in der RuKa einen Thread aufmachen. Hab es dann aber gelassen, da es eigentlich nichts bringt. Man müsste eine Petition für das Familiencafé initiieren, die dann bei der Verhandlung vorgelegt wird. Das hat ja überhaupt nichts mehr mit seriösen Geschäftsmethoden zu tun.


----------



## Gadteman (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Apple dreht völlig durch*

Das Niveau und der Grund solcher Meldungen gehören schon in ein Klatschblatt.
Ebenso der etwas anstrengende schreibstil, den einige hier pflegen.

Naja die Vorgehensweise der Logo-Verwechslungs-Angst der "Markeninhaber" ist nicht neu.
Wie schon genannt Ferrari, Jack Wolfskin (Wolfs-tatze), die Telekom hatten schon andere
Firmen deswegen verklagt.

Wobei die meisten Klagen solcher Art sind ja nicht einmal wegen des Vorwurfs eines Plagiates, sondern
nur die Angst der Verwechslungsgefahr für den Kunden. Wobei die beiden Firmen selten aus der
gleichen Branche bzw. nicht mal ähnliche Produkte/Dienstleistungen anbieten.

Was es mit dem kurzen Kommentar a`la "Jobs vs. Android" auf sich hat, würde ich nicht zu vorschnell
urteilen, wenn ich nicht den Rest der Geschichte kenne. Allerdings ist die Vorgehensweise von Apple
schon etwas Irrsinnig anderen Herstellern verbieten zu wollen, ähnlich gebaute Geräte mit ähnlichem
Bedienkonzept zu entwickeln.

Wenn alle Firmen mit dem ersten Produkt ihrer Art so vorgegangen wären, gäbe es für den Endkunden
nie eine gewisse Vielfalt, keine anderen Hersteller/Konkurrenten. Vor allem keinen wirklichen weiteren
Fortschritt wenn jede Geräteart nur von einem Hersteller vorgegeben wird.

Innovationen wurden schon immer irgendwie irgendwo von anderen nachgeahmt und eigene Entwicklungen
dorthin getätigt wenn diese erfolgreich waren bzw. Gewinn abgeworfen haben. So ist das nunmal und daran
wird auch Apple nichts ändern können.


----------



## Nightslaver (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Apple dreht völlig durch*



Ahab schrieb:


> Ist das arm... Das haben die doch gar nicht nötig.


 
Doch haben Sie(Apple) nötig. Jetzt wo ihr "Gott"(Jobs) gestorben ist, scheinen wohl nicht mehr genug inovative Köpfe im Unternehmen zu sein um anders konkurieren zu können... 
Muss man sich eben neue Einnahmequellen suchen wen in den nästen Jahren nicht mehr mit Design und Propagande(Marketing) geglänzt werden kann...


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Apple dreht völlig durch*



Gadteman schrieb:


> Naja die Vorgehensweise der Logo-Verwechslungs-Angst der "Markeninhaber" ist nicht neu.
> Wie schon genannt Ferrari, Jack Wolfskin (Wolfs-tatze), die Telekom hatten schon andere
> Firmen deswegen verklagt.
> 
> ...



Aber ich persönlich sehe da absolut keine Verwechslungsgefahr. Vllt bin ich auch Farbenblind.
Und mal ehrlich selbst wenn es eine Verwechslungsgefahr geben würde (die es nicht gibt) was befürchtet Apple dann?
Das Sie jetzt weniger ObstApps verkaufen?  Ich meine das eine hat doch mit den andren rein gar nichts zu tun.
Und ich behaupte ohne den kleinen Laden zu kennen, dass die Leute im kleinen Laden herzlicher und freundlicher als im Appstore sind.
Zumindestens nicht weniger freundlich. Weil solche Läden halten sich durch gutes Benehmen über Wasser.
Somit glaube ich nicht, dass Appel Angst um Ihren ruf haben müssen (bei einer Verwechslung) das die Kunden sich wegen
Unfreundlichkeit beschweren.


----------



## Gadteman (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Apple dreht völlig durch*



Sonntagsfahrer schrieb:


> Und ich behaupte ohne den kleinen Laden zu kennen, dass die Leute im kleinen Laden herzlicher und freundlicher als im Appstore sind.
> Zumindestens nicht weniger freundlich. Weil solche Läden halten sich durch gutes Benehmen über Wasser.
> Somit glaube ich nicht, dass Appel Angst um Ihren ruf haben müssen (bei einer Verwechslung) das die Kunden sich wegen
> Unfreundlichkeit beschweren.


 
So wie die vorgehen, kümmert Apple sich wohl nicht wirklich um einen guten Ruf, oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## Gast20141208 (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Apple dreht völlig durch*

@Sonntagsfahrer
Ich bin mir sicher, dass in dem Café keiner klatscht, wenn du deinen Kaffee bekommst. 

Sollen sie doch verklagen wen sie wollen, es ist ihr gutes Recht, so wie es jeder andere auch hat. Ob die Klage durch geht, ist eine ganz andere Frage.


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Apple dreht völlig durch*

Negativschlagzeilen sind eben auch Schlagzeilen 
Aber man sollte doch in der heutigen Zeit wissen das ein Ruf nicht unwichtig ist. 
Die Produkte werden ja auch wegen eines Rufes gekauft (Zum Teil)
Sonst wären manche Firmen nicht so erfolgreich...


----------



## Gast20141208 (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Apple dreht völlig durch*

Naja, das mit dem Ruf ist relativ und bei Produkten zählen Zuverlässigkeit und Service mehr als irgendwelche Aktionen, die einen selbst nicht betreffen.


----------



## netheral (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Apple dreht völlig durch*

Lächerlich das ganze. Genau so lächerlich, wie all die Leute, die sich ein Iphone nur kaufen, um ein Iphone zu haben. Macht imho den Großteil der Iphone User aus, jedemfalls wenn ich die Leute, die ich im RL kenne, betrachte, die ein Iphone haben. Einer aus meiner Berufsschulklasse hat mich letztens ausgelacht, weil ich so ein gammliges Galaxy Ace habe und mir ein tolles Iphone ja gar nicht leisten kann - ob ich jetzt neidisch wäre...
Und von wegen ich hätte ja einfach keine Ahnung... bla... ...,denn jeder mit Ahnung kauft *nur Apple Produkte!*... (bemerkt ihr den Fanboy auch oder sehe nur ich das so? ^^) .........und du hast sicher noch nie ein Iphone benutzt (falsch, mochte es eben einfach nicht ^^).... 
Btw: Ich habe die Type nichtmal nach einer Meinung gefragt, sondern mein scheiß gammeliges drecks Galaxy nur am Ohr gehabt, um es so zu benutzen, wie man manche Iphone Modelle aufgrund mieserabler Empfangsleistung nur noch auf einem Berg nutzen kann: Zum Telefonieren. 

Ähnliche Verrisse habe ich schon oft gehört. Hauptsache ein Iphone, lässt sich gut mit angeben. *gähn*

Ansonsten kann man sich nur fragen, wie groß der ist, den die bei Apple an der Klatsche zu haben scheinen. Ohne jetzt einen Artikel gelesen zu haben: Apple verklagt ein Café, weil es einen Apfel als Logo hat? 
Soll man da jetzt ernsthaft noch über den Sinn philosophieren oder einfach nur über den ganzen Laden als ganzes lachen?

Apple ist imho nur in einem gut: Im Marketing. Die haben es zeitweise geschafft, dass die Leute nur den Kram gekauft haben, weil da ein Apfel drauf ist - win für das Marketing, Werbung machen brauchen die definitiv nicht mehr.

Nur ob sie sich mit so einer Aktion jetzt nicht lächelnd ins eigene Knie schießen? Man wirds sehen, aber ich denke nicht. Die meisten, die diese Klage stört, sind eh nicht gerade Apple Fanboys. Und die die es sind (siehe so Leute wie o.g.) kaufen jedes neue Iphone, selbst wenn es aus Kuhscheiße wäre... So einfach ist das leider. Von daher werden die wohl keinen großen Marktanteil verlieren und haben sogar eins geschafft: Wir diskutieren darüber. Und schlechte Publicity ist besser als gar keine Publicity.


----------



## zøtac (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Apple dreht völlig durch*

Ich hab das gefühlt wir alle sollten in nächster Zeit keine Äpfel mehr in der Öffentlichkeit essen, Apple is watchin youuuu


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Apple dreht völlig durch*

Manche Produkte haben aber einen besseren Ruf als man meinen sollte.
Hinweis Mercedes und Rost. Damit haben die wahrlich Probleme gehabt, ist aber nicht so bekannt. (E-Klasse, Vito,...)
Pentium 4  (der muss einfach genannt werden)
Oder auch Opel mit Rost früher, was aber wenige wissen, der Astra G rostet z.B. fast gar nicht (wurde bis 2001 Vollverzinkt)
Opel Astra G
Aber ist der Ruf erstmal ruiniert ist es für eine Firma schwer das wieder hinzubiegen...


----------



## Gast20141208 (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Apple dreht völlig durch*

Naja, VW hat es ja auch geschafft, wieder halbwegs brauchbare Autos zu bauen. 

Eigentlich müssten sich ja alle Hater über solche Aktionen von Apple freuen, da sie sich damit ja nur den Ruf ruinieren.


----------



## Cola_Colin (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Apple dreht völlig durch*

Ja das noch jemand anderes auf diese unglaublich kreative Idee gekommen ist, einen Apfel als Logo zu verwenden ist schon echt erschreckend.


----------



## Aufpassen (21. Oktober 2011)

Der rechtmäßige Inhaber vom Apfel ist der Apfelbaum.

Und ein Naturprodukt, selbst wenn es nur das Logo Ist, sollte man nicht lizensieren dürfen.

Was Apple macht ist Schwachsinn..


----------



## jensi251 (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Apple dreht völlig durch*

Das ist ehrlich das lächerlichste was Apple sich je geleistet hat.


----------



## derP4computer (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Apple dreht völlig durch*

Wenn ich so lese zu was dieser b........ Apfel Gründer bereit war, komme ich zu dem Entschluß, daß dieser Mensch ein schlechter Verlierer war.
Dieses Geheuchle bezüglich Tod und wahrer Frieden, ............Bla .........Bla ............Bla. 
Er sollte die 40 Mrd lieber in die hungernde Welt stecken, als sein armes kleines Ego befriedigen.


----------



## mnb93 (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Apple dreht völlig durch*

Demnächst verklagt Apple noch Gott, da er mit dem Apfel etwas erschaffen hat, das dem Apple-Logo zu ähnlich sieht


----------



## PixelSign (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Apple dreht völlig durch*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Ich bin mir sicher, dass in dem Café keiner klatscht, wenn du deinen Kaffee bekommst.


----------



## nulchking (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Apple dreht völlig durch*

Ich mach mir sorgen um meine Butterbrotdose, auf der ist auch ein Apfel drauf, manchmal sogar drin o,O


----------



## Hademe (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Apple dreht völlig durch*

Is ja ne Sauerei von Apple! Von dem Verein halte ich eh nix... weil die Geräte technisch überhaupt nix besonderes sind und eigentlich nur gut aussehen. Ich jedenfalls würde mir nie ein Iphone oder sonst irgend so n I-zeugs da zulegen.


----------



## Stricherstrich (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Apple dreht völlig durch*

Sehr Subjektiv geschrieben.
Trotzdem gut zu wissen. "Veräppelt" 
Ansonsten, Ja Apple ist behindert


----------



## derP4computer (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Apple dreht völlig durch*



Stricherstrich schrieb:


> Sehr Subjektiv geschrieben.
> Trotzdem gut zu wissen. "Veräppelt"
> Ansonsten, Ja Apple ist behindert


 Bei mir steht als drittes ein "s" aber behindert trifft es auch.


> Demnächst verklagt Apple noch Gott, da er mit dem Apfel etwas erschaffen hat, das dem Apple-Logo zu ähnlich sieht


Sie streben in Cupertino einen Rollentausch an.


----------



## Stricherstrich (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Apple dreht völlig durch*



Hideout schrieb:


> Mich wundert bei Apple gar nichts mehr, nachdem ich heut gelesen habe was Steve Jobs seinem Biographen erzählt hat: _"Ich werde Android zerstören, denn es ist ein gestohlenes Produkt. Ich bin bereit zum thermonuklearen Krieg."__
> weiter lesen: Jobs wollte Android "vernichten" - GMX_​
> - alles klar


 

Haha, das errinert ja fast schon an "Mein Kampf"


----------



## CPU-GPU (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Apple dreht völlig durch*

Warum wundert mich das nicht?...
Das Apple-regime ist mittlerweile so dumm und lächerlich, ich glaube die arbeiten mittlerweile mit dem Eu-Parlament und unseren deutschen Politikern zusammen


----------



## Heffernan (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Apple dreht völlig durch*

Zu diesem Thema kann man eigentlich nur den Kopf schütteln. 
In was für einer welt leben wir den, in der große Kozerne ein Familienbetrieb verklagt.
Unglaublich!!!


----------



## turbosnake (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Apple dreht völlig durch*

Langsam halte ich Jobs nur noch für einen Verrückten.


----------



## Klutten (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Apple dreht völlig durch*

Dieser Thread ist in seiner Form mitnichten eine News, sondern eine reine Hasstirade gegen den Apple-Konzern. Um mehr geht es auch auf den letzten Seiten nicht, weshalb der Thread geschlossen wird. Wer News im Bereich des Marken- oder Patentrecht schreibt, der sollte bitte auch so fair sein und eine objektive Schreibweise an den Tag legen.


----------

